# Photos' interpretation



## roxsa (Feb 18, 2007)

*I'm fthe first*

So I show you my photos and please- Judge it!!!

The brown badge










In the PIEŃKI on the riding camp










In 2006 on small competition


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay then. You're a lovely rider and I see few faults but I do suggest:

In the first picture your outside toe is pointing outward. Try turning your hip so the inside of your thigh rest on the saddle rather then just twisting your ankles inward. Having a correct leg position as a whole will immediately bring your toes in. You have also become crooked and are leaning inward. This is probably from a collapsed hip. By straightening your back and sitting evenly on both seat bones, you will eliminate collapsing your hip. 

In the second picture your body and leg look very nice. I would like to see you stretch your heels down to elongate the leg. I think you could bring your hands a little bit up and your elbows a bit back but most importantly, keep from going stiff. Again though, (I may be wrong, it's hard to tell) it looks as though you are shifting to the side by the way your head looks. You may have collapsed your hip again or just simply have cocked your head. Try to keep both shoulders back but relaxed and even. 

As for the third picture, I'm not as qualified to judge jumping form but I will suggest giving with your hands more to allow your horse to use and stretch his/her neck better. 

If you'd like me to explain more, please feel free to ask.


----------



## vampirecitrus (Feb 8, 2007)

you look like a great rider! I think i'll only judge the third one because I'm no good at judging flat work. (plus I can't see tham that great) anyway, in the third pic, you could move your stirrup up on your foot more, It should be on the ball of your foot instead of your instep. Your leg has slipped back a little but look okay. otherwise, I think you look great. Your back is flat and your eyes are up! Great job!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

it would be wise to put your heel down as far as possible while jumping.....I think in the 3rd picture you could have your heel down more.


----------



## roxsa (Feb 18, 2007)

**

Thank you very much  I try to correct my mistakes, and now I persuade you to show your photos!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Roxsa, I will try to find a picture that can be critiqued. :wink:


----------



## TudorRose (Feb 20, 2007)

Roxa I think all of the things about th ejumping picture that have been said could be improved if you shortened your stirrups. You heal would drop naturally then. I would not want to see you force your heal down as you have lovely soft joints which are very important for absorbing shock on landing. Shortening your stirrups would also bring your lower leg a litte more forward whcih would be better. Ideally you do want your stirrup on the ball of your foot. However, with it where it is it actually helps you to keep your joints soft so while not ideal it actualy ha some benefit, but you would want to fix it in the long run.


----------



## proeventer (Feb 25, 2007)

hello roxsa my names Alicja. My dad is from poland. I have jumped there representing for many times.
last picture:
Your reins look to tight just hold them gentley.
as your coming to land you need to lean backwards.
Although you do look alert you are looking forward which is great, as some pics ive judged today people are looking all over the place.
Looks to me that your horse can jump higher go for it! Mozesz skakac wyzej!!!!!!!


----------



## pantha1 (Mar 15, 2007)

hi, 

Thought i'd throw a few things in for you.

Before you ride, but still sitting in the saddle, take feet out of stirrups and stretch you legs as far as you can this may help you to ride longer, I see too many people not riding long enough, this will change you posture as well, becoming much straighter.

It may be the pics but your saddle in all pics seems to far forward this will hinder your horses gait.

Did notice in second pic your horse is not ingaged, this means his hind quarters are not working with his front, causing him to drag his back feet on occasions. would suggest if you have not already get some leasons, so you and your horse, will be more as one. 
If your flat work is not ok, then neither will you jumping.

I know this is a lot, but it takes hard work and dedication to get there.
And remeber to have fun weather competing or not.

good luck


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

You seem to lean to the left when you ride and you need to stretch down into you heel. In the jumping picture the stirrup looks too far back on your foot.

Yeah, I'm not great at critiquing.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but you wanted pictures of us? Here are some of me on my two horses. I see and know about some of my faults already, but I'll post them anyway.

Herbie:

































Nani:


----------

